# resume gpa round up



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

I just finished college with a 2.948, mathematically that rounds up to a 3.0, lots of jobs require a 3.0 minimum. I am in a high demand field buts its very competitive and with a below 3.0 gpa im unsure if im going to get a job. Before my final semester I had a 3.06 gpa which I would round up to a 3.1 and got 6 interviews with only applying through jobs listed on my job school board. But im not a great interviewer which hurts me.

So should I round up to a 3.0?

Im home jobless and bored so im scared, I want a job now.

Also if I decided to do post bachelor work does that count on my gpa? it would be from a nother school.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

i graduated with a 3.02 gpa and was advised by almost everyone that if i didnt have above a 3.3 to just leave the gpa portion of my resume blank. of course these requirements all vary by field.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm sure you could get away with it, but then again, why even put it on there? Outside of graduate programs, few people actually care about GPA.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Unless they request you provide transcripts, they're not going to know. They certainly can't find out without your written consent.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

Most employers don't care. If they want it, they'd make it part of the application. Don't put it on the resume unless you have to. Focus on other, even more positive attributes like your relative experiences and internships.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

I was always told to round down and include two decimals. Ultimately it's up to you, but like said above, you can always leave that portion of the your resume blank.

I had to provide a transcript to my job after I was hired (grades hadn't come in by the time I started), but I'm not sure what would have happened if my grades had come in and didn't meet their expectations.

*Oh and another suggestion, maybe you can include your Major GPA instead of your regular GPA (GPA on only the classes relating to your major)?* I remember my job asked me that on the application as well, and I think it may be permitted on resumes ( I would def google this).


----------

